# my new mount



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

just got this back from the taxie sorry for the bad pic i had to use my cell because my digital was dead


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

When you get a good picture of it, put it under the thread "Mount show & tell 2008!"


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

will do


----------

